
Quilt.js - A JavaScript Library For Backbone.js Declarative Views - Hirvesh
http://pathable.github.com/quilt/
======
Hirvesh
via: [http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/quiltjs-javascript-
library-f...](http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/quiltjs-javascript-library-
for.html)

looks like a nice JavaScript library which takes a new(?) approach to adding
functionality to Backbone.js applications via HTML attributes and not by
writing JavaScript code. Going to try it out during weekend and see how it
holds up.

